# Circuito DTMF y transmision de voz



## dam (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola gente : 

Les cuento que estoy haciendo un circuito que genere, detecte tonos DTMF y ademas que transmita 
voz por la linea telefonica. Recien estoy planteando el problema y quisiera saber si tienen algo de información 
sobre todo en la "interface" con la linea telefonica. He visto algunos circuitos que usan un transformador para adaptar impedancias y otros solamente un puente rectificador... 
Si alguien puede darme una descripcion general como para yo orientarme y algun circuito que tengan, estare agradecido. 

Saludos, dam


----------



## LeoFuentes (Nov 28, 2008)

Estimado amigo, si me respondes , te envío datos de una parte de una plantita telefónica que hice para mi casa con la misma linea de "Telefonica Chile" y lo acople con un transformador y condensadores de desacoplamiento para la alimentacion interna de la plantita y con el integrado 8870.
Saludos


----------



## idsoportes (Dic 2, 2008)

crees que lo puedas postear por aca o enviarlo por PM?


----------



## dam (Dic 2, 2008)

Estimado Leo Fuentes:

Perdon por la demora, agradeceria que me enviaras esa información  .
Podrias subir tu circuito aqui   

Desde ya gracias      

Dam


----------



## Racha_co (Mar 4, 2009)

hola, yo estoy trabajando con una alarma que genera tonos dtmf (uso el cm8888) y ademas transmite mensajes de voz pregrabados (con el isd25120), tengo información sobre eso, al la orden por aca!
Por la parte de la interfaz entre la linea telefonica uso un transformador 1:1 de 600 ohm, se supone q deberia funcionar bien pero he tenido algunos inconvenientes, hay llamadas que se realizan con exito y otras q no, no estoy segura pero creo que se deba a la interfaz, tal vez me falte algo o no estoy considerando algun detalle, si alguien tambien puede ayudarme estaria agradecida y como dije antes estoy a la orden por cualquier cosa en que pueda ayudar.


----------



## idsoportes (Mar 4, 2009)

.. Hola Racha. 
Pues bienvenida sea la información, si la puedes postear, o mandarme un PM, para poder contactarnos, seria genial.


----------



## Racha_co (Mar 4, 2009)

solo dime q necesitas exactamente, q te hace falta saber?


----------



## telefonico2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Buenas tardes amigos quisiera saber si alguen me puede ayudar con un relay q necesito crear es algo q consista en q teniendo una linea telefonica yo tenga un equipo funcionando osea mi equipo hace llamadas y q cuando yo levante mi telefono la llamada en curso del equipo se corte y le de tono la linea aunq esta estaba siendo utilizada no si alguien tiene un diagrama de como funciona este relay para poder fabricarlo caseramente o q alguien sepa donde lo puedo obtener ya sea un link o algo de información al respecto .

muchas gracias y cuento con su ayuda .


----------



## Racha_co (Mar 5, 2009)

Se me ocurre que puedes hacerlo por comparación de voltajes, cuando tu descuelgas la linea telefónica el voltaje queda alrededor de 8 a 10 V a diferencia d cuando esta colgada la linea que tiene un voltaje entre 48 y 55V.
Al descolgar una linea auxiliar el voltaje q tenemos entre 8 y 10V baja un poco mas, podrías colocarle a tu equipo un comparador, de manera q cuando el voltaje baje mas de lo q corresponda el equipo cuelga la llamada, pero no te daría tono de invitación a marcar inmediatamente, ya q si tu descuelgas mientras existe llamada en curso, así el equipo cuelgue, tu te quedarías con la llamada y tendrías q colgar y descolgar para tener tono.
Creo haber entendido bien tu planteamiento, espero haberme explicado bien y haberte ayudado, de todas maneras cualquier duda avisa.


----------



## Racha_co (Mar 5, 2009)

Telefonico, me gustaria saber sobre tu equipo, dices q realiza llamadas, yo estoy trabajando con un equipo igual, pero hay llamadas q se realizan con exito y otras no, a veces me sale tono de numero inexistente o se queda como esperando un digito mas y no me da tono de repique...
he intentado todo, pero creo q puede ser la interfaz entre el equipo y la linea telefonica, para ello uso un transformador 1:1 de 600 ohm, podrias decirme q usas tu? porq no se me ocurre q otra cosa hacer! me gustaria q me ayudaras con eso, por favor.


----------



## C_RUFFO (Mar 17, 2009)

Saludos Comunidad

Telefonico, creo que podria aportar algo al respecto es solo que tengo una pregunta, si tu equipo se conecta y puede hacer llamadas que pasa en tu equipo cuando recibes una llamada soporta la señal de repique?  o solo la conactas al intentar hacer una llamada. Por otra parte el tienes conectado siempre el aparato telefonico? o sea en paralelo . Cono comentario es muy posible que la interface que estes usando este distorsionando o atenuando el nivel de los DTMF`s y la cantral telefonica los confunda, bueno aqui pendientes con el tema gracias.


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 14, 2010)

hola yo tambien ando buscando una planta para telefonos


----------



## princesa mestiza (Mar 28, 2011)

hola gente, 
 necesito q mi alarma envie mensajes pregrabados por telefono.. pero no estoy segura de como hacerlo, serian tan amable de facilitarme informacion al respecto? que clase de circuito necesito para esto? 
desde ya gracias por su interes... 
saludos


----------

